#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE-IN SHOW FORUM >  >  Rondzingen Technics draaitafels

## andre

hoe voorkom je dat technixen gaan rondzingen (stenen en schuim heb ik er al onder liggen)

Adventure Showtechniek

Bijgewerkt door - geluidmoderator op 09/09/2002  23:30:49

----------


## EP Woody

Je muziek minder hard zetten.


Greetz Erwin. (Yepz that's my name)

----------


## Triple S

Op van die "kegeltjes"" zetten wellicht?
Het gaat er natuurlijk om dat het chassis zo min mogelijk resoneert.

Maar heb je hier echt last van met SL1200's?? 
Ik ken het probleem namelijk wel van plastieke sounlab draaitafels. (eigen ervaring toen ik 13 was <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>. Maar met die tanks van Technics heb ik het nog nooit meegemaakt. Draai je dan echt zo alle***** hard??

May the Source be with you

----------


## andre

het eigenlijke probleem is dat dj's niet weten hoe een mengtafel werkt (we gebruiken een dateq 7.2 en die vu meter staat continu dus bovenaan) er staat wel een limiter voor maar die dj,s blijven gewoon door drukken. en het zijn geen onervaren dj's  bv lady dana, gizmo buzz fuzz, darkraver en ga zo maar door.
enja het zijn de echte tecniksen sl 1200

Adventure Showtechniek

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

veren plaat er onder....

Olaf, Duffhuës Edit Company.
Oss.

details....push it..

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

4 stukken stevig schuim, welke je DUBBELGEVOUWEN onder een 40*60 betontegel doet.
Vooral dat dubbelvouwen scheelt een hoop. Zoek verders een zo zwaar mogelijke betontegel op..........

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## Joost van Ens

Heb eigenlijk nooit last van rondzingen met sl 1200. Ook niet op hoge volumes. Heb wel last van die "bekende dj's" die inderdaad alles maar dan ook alles oversturen en in het rood gooien en niet luisteren. Verend ophangen werkt bij mij goed.

groeten

----------


## Jeroen

Ik heb al eens vertelt dat we bij Postmen een set 850 als sidefill hadden, wat toen eigelijk de grote truuuuk was,... Luchtbanden op het discomeubel, draaitafels en mixer in 1 kist stevig in het schuim, zo stevig dat je ze er bijna niet uit krijgt en wat olaf zegt,... onder die kist 3 plateau's  met hout boven en onder met daartussen ik geloof 38 zware veren,... dan loopt je naald namelijk ook niet meer weg <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Klik voor de sites  -=&gt;

----------


## Lupi

Hallo allemaal,

Wij doen regelmatig zeer grote house feesten etc.
Zet je sl 1200 stil,met de naald op de plaat.zet de toonregeling op de mengtafel neutraal.vervolgens draaien wij het geluid open en tikken tegen de sl aan.Dit geeft een rumble frequentie ( Rondzingen ).
Lees de frequentie af op je analyser en haal deze met je eq. ongeveer 6 db uit je zaal systeem en of monitors.
Deze frequentie hoef je niet uit je delay stack te halen want dit koppeld minder snel terug.

Wij hebben op deze manier geen last meer.

Met vriendelijk groet
Lupi.

----------


## Jeroen

Met als gevolg dat je 6db mist op die frequentie,...

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Klik voor de sites  -=&gt;

----------


## Triple S

.. op housefeesten kun je niet genoeg frekwenties missen! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

May the Source be with you

----------


## Lupi

Tja,

liever 6 db minder op die frequentie,dan de hele avond een rumble.
Die 6 db zal je niemand over horen maar de hele avond rumble wordt nog weken over gepraat.
Fluit jij je monitors ook uit zonder eq,of vindt je het dan ook zonden om je eq in de min te trekken.

Lupi.

----------


## Jeroen

Die 6 db hoor je weldegelijk.
Ik fluit mijn monitors uit met een eq,... maar dat is wat anders dan zorgen dat je geen rommelende draaitafels hebt,...

Ik heb de oplossing hierboven ergens gegeven. Daar stond dan als zaalgeluid 850 en als podiumgeluid 850 ongeveer 2 meter vanaf de draaitafels, en soms een halve meter,... en geen last ervan gehad.

Je moet het laag niet weghalen maar absorberen.

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Klik voor de sites  -=&gt;

----------


## Willem

De eq hebben we dus al op -6 db..rond de 125 hz geloof ik zo...Wat ik wel merk is dat als je weer eens op zon kloterig hol houten podium staat dat het echt 20x zo erg is... Luidsprekers niet tegen het podium help dan ook wel... Maar het probleem blijft zich toch wel voor doen...enne ik heb niet allemaal luchtbanden op klus bij me..Soldeerboutje, schroevedraaiers zijn wel mee, maar gebruik ik eigenlijk ook nooit...Technics uit de cases halen..zijn de meningen ook nogal verschillend over...en die dikke grindtegels nou elke keer mee begint ook wel iri te worden..wie helpt met alternatieven..

----------


## Jeroen

Ik ga het verhaal niet nog een keer tikken terwijl het netjes getikt staat een aantal posting hierboven.
Maar voor de slechtzienden.

*discomeubel op luchtbanden, technicsen stevig/strak met schuim in een kist geplaatst, met daaronder veerplateau's oftwel,... houtenplaat --&gt; stel veren --&gt; houten plaat.*

Makkelijk kan niet,...

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Klik voor de sites  -=&gt;

----------


## imported_NietActiefProfiel

edit door moderator:

Deelname aan de fora staat voor een ieder vrij.
Al wat wij vragen is een werkend mailadres en respect voor andere forum-deelnemers.

Aangezien U aan beide, vrij simpele, verzoeken niet kunt voldoen is uw profiel verwijderd.

voor vragen mag u mailen naar: forum-moderator@licht-geluid.nl

----------


## Gast1401081

Volgens mij is een resonantie een kwestie van en een grotere versterking =dan 1 en een fasehoek van 360 graden . haal 1 van de twee weg, en er is dus geen resonantie meer. dus of fase draaien/verschuiven, of dempen die hap.

Mijn zus ??? ik heb helemaal geen zus...

Van die dingen...Ofneetthan

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Hallo *****...........
Ik kan me niet voorstellen dat het in het geval van rumble de naald is die gaat resoneren..........

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## Triple S

Hadden we eindelijk de Alwetende op het forum,
wordt 'ie eraf geknikkerd!! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Goed werk Mod! Aanpakken dat gezwets!

Er wordt overigens een hoop geneuzeld op de licht-geluid sites.
De vraag en aanbod pagina van Heuff wordt ook al kapot gespamd.

Zonde...

May the Source be with you

----------


## Jeroen

Had toch graag geweten wat ie te zwetsen had <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Klik voor de sites  -=&gt;

----------


## jebroer

Ik had niks te zwetsen, gewoon een eerlijk technisch en natuurkundig onderbouwd andwoord op een topic. volgens de moderator heb ik geen werkend E-Mail adres (heb ik wel probeer maar), mischien een typ fout in mijn profiel?
de Moderator kan of wil mijn reactie niet terug plaatsen op het net.
Mijn nic name ***** vind de moderator niet volgens de Netetiquet, maar al mijn vrienden noemen mij zo, daarom probeer ik het wel in een nieuw profiel onder de naam van n'm broer.  <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

gegroet,



Het aantal sterren is geen indicatie van wijsheid, het zegt meer over de tijd die je te besteden hebt.

----------


## Gast1401081

qua tijd die ik te besteden heb : ca 15 min per dag.

qua wijsheid : doe diverse topacts maar de groeten van Gait die met dat bierglas gevochten heeft. Komen de verhalen vanzelf los.

Van die dingen...Ofneetthan

----------


## Lupi

beste jebroer,

Misschien kun je zelf nog een keer je topic plaatsen want er zat wel een zeer grote kern van waarheid in.Een echt gezwets verhaal was het zeker niet.

Waar denkt daan trouwens dat de rumble vandaan komt bij de pick-up

Groeten Lupi

----------


## Jeroen

Ik zit heel de dag achter de PC, dus of ik nou 5 minuten spendeer om even te posten of niet maakt ook niet meer uit. 

Ik ben trouwens gek dat ik erop reageer ook.

Het jebroer,... waarom post je het dan niet zelf nog een keer? Ik ben wel benieuwd.

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Klik voor de sites  -=&gt;

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> hoe voorkom je dat technixen gaan rondzingen (stenen en schuim heb ik er al onder liggen)



Paar tips (gebaseerd op bovenstaande tekst en de rest van je berichten).

1. Die stoeptegels (of ingewassen grind tegels) moet je niet elke keer zelf meenemen. Gewoon doorgeven aan de organisatie dat er 100-200kg (ruwweg) aan DROGE tegels voor je klaar ligt. Ja, dat zijn er vrij veel. Waarom zo veel? Nou, het plaatsen van 1 of 2 tegeltjes (da's ongeveer 10kg) zal niet zo bar veel helpen (van 10 naar 20kg totaal gewicht is nou niet echt schokkend). Van 10 naar 110kg daarentegen wel.

2. Op die stoeptegels kun je dan (eventueel) een stuk noppenschuim plaatsen, daarna de boel afrokken (om alles weg te werken) en 1200's erop. Zelf doe ik het niet (ik hou het gewoon bij zo'n 80-100kg in het meubel van elke draaitafel). Werkt perfect

3. Plaatsing van de speakers. Dit heeft een behoorlijke invloed op het rondzinggedrag van de SL-1200. Zeker als het om een locatie gaat waar je vaker zult komen kan het de moeite waard zijn om een half uurtje met je stacks te gaan schuiven.

4. Plaatsing van de draaitafels zelf. Soms kan het verschuiven van de draaitafel zó een gratis 3-6dB GBF (Gain Before Feedback) geven.

5. MONO het sub signaal. Als de resonantie zich in de freq. range, die naar je subs gaat voordoet, kun je zo'n 10-15dB GBF winnen (yep, da's een HELE hoop) door het signaal dat naar de subs gaat te mono'en. Om goed te begrijpen waarom moet je aardig diep in TT 151 zitten; kortgezegd komt het er op neer dat alle verticale bewegingen van de naald vertaald worden als uit-fase signalen tussen links en rechts. Zit de feedback in de topjes en heb je een "quick fix" nodig, zet de mixer dan gewoon op mono. 90% van de bezoekers merkt het niet EN de feedback problemen zijn een stuk minder. Deze methode heb ik wel eens toegepast als een bepaalde plaat zo zacht was dat ik in de problemen kwam (tijdelijk even op mono en bij de volgende plaat weer op stereo).

6. Param. EQ. Je kunt, met een param. EQ (of een Feedback killer zoals die van Sabine) de frequentie opzoeken en met een hoog Q filter (lage bandbreedte) wegtrekken. Je vermindert hiermee de geluidskwaliteit iets natuurlijk MAAR het is een stuk minder irritant dan dat vervelende gezoem. Daarnaast is het oor behoorlijk ongevoelig voor amplitude fouten in het LF gebied (en geldt, gelukkig, hetzelfde voor fasefouten in dit gebied).

Hoe checken/afstellen? Draaitafel op stop, naald op de plaat, schuif open, tappen op het chassis van de 1200 tot de eerste feedback zich voordoet en alle bovenstaande methodes gebruiken om de feedback de nek om te draaien (daarbij elke keer als je de feedback weggewerkt hebt, de gain even verder omhoog draaien totdat hij zich weer voordoet).

Bij mij werkt dat zo goed dat de enige feedback die ik overhou een feedback ergens rond de 700Hz is (en daar is geen bal meer aan te doen aangezien het directe koppeling is tussen de trillende lucht en de draaitafel zelf. Tijdens het "uittappen" van de 1200 kom je dit geluidje vanzelf tegen. Tijdens de avond zul je dit echter (vrijwel) nooit meemaken.

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## Jeroen

Zo zie je maar weer,... iedereen heeft zo zijn eigen manier.

Groeten,
Jeroen

&lt;-= Klik voor de sites  -=&gt;

----------


## Willem

NOu ik zal het de komende week even proberen, heb weer zo'n housparty dus ik laat het resultaat even weten

----------


## dj torny

Ik had nog even een vraagje voor je broer:

Wat had jij nou precies op het forum gezet onder de naam van je zus?
of zou de moderator het misschien terug kunnen zetten?

Ik wil ook wel eens weten wat voor een eerlijk technisch en natuurkundig onderbouwd andwoord je had.

groeten

----------


## moderator

nog even als reactie op de kinderachtige mededeling dat jebroer in eerste insaantie wel een werkend mailadres had opgegeven:
Mooi niet vriend!

This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification.

Delivery to the following recipients failed.
*****@hotmail.com


ik ben de laatste die wil jennen, maar als je iets nuttis te melden hebt en je kunt dan niet eens je eigen mailadres intypen en je kiest voor een nickname waarop je volgens mij überhaupt geen aanspraak kunt maken...

laat maar.

over het terugplaatsen van die reactie: kan niet, al zou ik het willen (en dat wil ik dus niet!) weg is weg geldt voor dit soort acties van de mod.

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## MUSCOM

> citaat:
> hoe voorkom je dat technixen gaan rondzingen (stenen en schuim heb ik er al onder liggen)
> 
> Adventure Showtechniek

----------


## MUSCOM

> citaat:
> hoe voorkom je dat technixen gaan rondzingen (stenen en schuim heb ik er al onder liggen)
> 
> Adventure Showtechniek



Een 2 x 31 bands EQ of een parametrische EQ kan uitkomst bieden. zoek de rondzing frequentie op en verzwak hem 3 tot 6 DB. Let wel als je de monitors of FOH set weer 3 db harder zet komt het probleem weer terug. Of neem een VESTAX PDX 2000 draaitafel die heeft er minder last van.

----------


## Willem

Krijg die vestax wel voor mn hoofd als ik die neerzet.........

----------


## MUSCOM

> citaat:
> Krijg die vestax wel voor mn hoofd als ik die neerzet.........



Je krijgt wat voor je hoofd als je die feedback er niet goed uit krijgt denk ik.  Maar ik verzeker je de Vestax doet het echt veel beter. Maar ja de status van de Technics daar kan geen ander merk aan tippen. 
Qua prijs zijn ze net zo duur.

----------


## andre

staat meestal op contract dat er technixen aanwezig moeten zijn, zien ze een vestax lopen ze gelijk weg!!!
heb trouwens ff wat anders geprobeert: eerst 2 lagen schuim dan een zware grindtegel en daarna weer schuim, geen last meer gehad.  technixen komen dan wel erg hoog te staan!!!

Adventure Showtechniek

----------


## Flitslicht

Probeer het apparaat in een spin te hangen (zo'n ding waar je als brugger zijnde altijd je tas op je achterrek van je fiets vast maakte)
Aan de zijkanten dubbel schuim, Probleem opgelost!!!

Heb ik ook gedaan en ik heb nergens geen last meer van!!!

Good luck
Grtz.

----------


## Radar

Zet je draaitafels een gewoon op 4 ingespeelde tennis ballen !

----------


## Hertogjoris

Ik zit ook met een rumble-probleem, Ik heb echter al ongeveer alles geprobeerd. De DJ-booth staat op rubbere pootjes. De plank van de DJ-booth waar de draaitafel op staat hangt in 4 neopreen elastieken, op deze plank heb ik voor elke draaitafel een grindtegel liggen. Onder elke grindtegel ligt op elke hoek een blokje "bonded foam". Ook heb ik de frequentie van 63 hz op m'n eq met enkele dB's verlaagd. Nog steeds heb ik last van Rumble. Ik heb ook de Freefloats gebruikt, maar dat kan ik de DJ's niet verkopen, omdat vooral bij het scratchen, de draaitafel te instabiel blijkt te zijn. Wat nu?

----------


## Barthezz80

zorg altijd dat de boxen niet in verbinding staan met de ondergrond van de draaitafel

en anders: boxen verder van de draaitafels afzetten..

ik heb zelf nooit last gehad van rondzingen met technics (wat voor locatie dan ook..) wel in mijn begintijden met de soundlabs van plastic. (zoals ook al eerder genoemd)

maar 'zeker' met schuim en een stoeptegel zou het niet moeten rondzingen, dan is er echt iets mis...

grt,

Bart

----------


## tha_dj

Nou IK heb dus ECHT nergens last van !

Gewoon 2 goede stanton 500 naalden erin, gewicht op de arm goed afstellen en dus ook de hoogte ring van de arm.......NIKS GEEN LAST !

Staat aan beide kanten op nog geen halve meter van de naald een box van 400 watt te rammen (als het huis leeg is, want paps en mams vinden house maar NIKS).

Als ze op een feestje staan hetzelfde verhaal alleen dan staan ze op freefloats omdat ze anders overslaan.

----------


## Banned

als je last heb van rumble neem je toch een earthquake of freefloat.

----------


## foxy music

ik zelf gebruik altijd freefloats onder m'n sl's,je moet er even aan wennen,want hij staat een beetje gammel,maar je hebt no rumble meer.
en na een half uurtje drraien ben je het wel gewend.

----------


## Banned

Zelf vindt ik de freefloat niet echt SUPER maar het werkt perfect. NO RUMBLE !! Alleen gevoelig met aanraken van de draaitafel.

De Earthquakes zijn ook goed ( door dezelfde makers ontworpen ) heel stabiel en houdt ook de rumble tegen tot een bepaald niveau want bij echt veel trillingen heb je toch een lichte rumble ( ligt ook aan de ondergrond ) 

Er komt ook een nieuwe versie op de markt van de Freefloat. Want er zijn veel Dj's die willen een freefloat EN scratchen .........

Dus er wordt voor een variant gezocht door de ontwerpers.

Ben wel benieuwd wat dat gaat worden.

----------


## Michel van de Beek

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mephisto_
> 
> Zelf vindt ik de freefloat niet echt SUPER maar het werkt perfect. NO RUMBLE !! Alleen gevoelig met aanraken van de draaitafel.
> 
> De Earthquakes zijn ook goed ( door dezelfde makers ontworpen ) heel stabiel en houdt ook de rumble tegen tot een bepaald niveau want bij echt veel trillingen heb je toch een lichte rumble ( ligt ook aan de ondergrond ) 
> 
> Er komt ook een nieuwe versie op de markt van de Freefloat. Want er zijn veel Dj's die willen een freefloat EN scratchen .........



Uit mijn persoonlijke ervaring moet ik concluderen dat de freefloats superieur zijn qua anti-rumble effect t.o.v. de Earthquakes. Ik denk er een ernstige contructie/ontwerpfout in de Earthquakes zit, aangezien het 'opgehangen' plateau niet totaal contact-geïsoleerd is van de ondergrond is. Dit heeft als effect dat als je op een onstabiele staat, je serieuze problemen hebt met de Earthquakes.  Freefloats bieden dan wel een goede anti-rumble oplossing. 

Tijdens een evenement wilde de organisator aanvankelijk geen freefloats gebruiken. Om deze reden was de DJ booth voorzien van Earthquakes, maar het had weinig (tot geen) effect. Toen wij freefloats onder de decks plaatsten, hadden we  een gemiddelde GBF van 15 dB, en meer dan 25dB op probleemfrequenties. 

Freefloats zijn onstabieler. Wat problemen zou kunnen geven met het scratchen. Maar er zijn gemakkelijke manieren om freefloats te stabiliseren, zonder het anti-rumble effect te compromitteren. Bv door de freefloat in dik schuim (zoals in DJ cases) in te pakken. Peter Gelderblom van Club Revolution heeft deze oplssoing bedacht, en het werkt prima.

Voor wat achtergrondinfo over rumble en oplossingen kan je ook de volgende links bekijken:
http://www.pbaudio.nl/pbviewtcmsg.as...ewmsg&msgid=59
http://www.pbaudio.nl/pbviewtcmsg.as...ewmsg&msgid=74

----------


## Upgrading your system

Of je legt een grinttegel gewoon op je draaitafelarm..

Weg rumble[:P]

----------


## jadjong

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Upgrading your system_
> 
> Of je legt een grinttegel gewoon op je draaitafelarm..
> 
> Weg rumble[:P]



Stukje M12 als naald wil ook wel helpen.

----------


## luc2366

sorry voor het ophalen van een oud topic [8D], 
maar ben toe aan bestelling van wat "blauwe steen"  :Big Grin: 
(freefloats is geen optie, weinig DJ's waar ik voor werk willen 't proberen...)

ik weet dus al de afmetingen (60 x 40cm) en het beoogde gewicht, maar hoe dik moeten die stenen dan minimaal zijn? 3cm, 5 cm...

aan 1 zijde hard schuim of aan de 2 zijden schuim (1x noppen, 1 x hard) of onderaan tennisballen (vering) en bovenaan noppenschuim?

ik hoor 't graag [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Bass_en_Co

> citaat:_Geplaatst door luc2366_
> 
> sorry voor het ophalen van een oud topic [8D], 
> maar ben toe aan bestelling van wat "blauwe steen" 
> (freefloats is geen optie, weinig DJ's waar ik voor werk willen 't proberen...)
> 
> ik weet dus al de afmetingen (60 x 40cm) en het beoogde gewicht, maar hoe dik moeten die stenen dan minimaal zijn? 3cm, 5 cm...
> 
> aan 1 zijde hard schuim of aan de 2 zijden schuim (1x noppen, 1 x hard) of onderaan tennisballen (vering) en bovenaan noppenschuim?
> ...



Nou ik gebruik van alles: grindtegels, freefloats, sl-1200's, maar maakt niet uit. Het helpt zo'n 20 dB maar zelfs dan nog een Rumble als een idioot, komt puur door aso dB vermogen, maarja sommigen van mn klantenkring willen dat nou eenmaal.
Enige wat echt werkt zoals eerder al genoemd; stack of booth verplaatsen of frequenties eruit pikken. (bij mij is het dus zo dat de trilling niet door de vloer wordt veroorzaakt maar door luchtrillingen op de naald en pl.speler zelf.)

Weet niet hoe het bij jou is?

P.s. gewoon 5cm pakken, is arbo technisch goedgekeurd, maar zoals ook al eerder gezegd: laat de organisatie dit regelen (indien mogelijk) scheelt je een hoop gesjouw!

Gr,

----------


## luc2366

"is arbo technisch goedgekeurd"

... en in vlaamsch wil dat zeggen? [8D]

----------


## Bass_en_Co

> citaat:_Geplaatst door luc2366_
> 
> "is arbo technisch goedgekeurd"
> 
> ... en in vlaamsch wil dat zeggen? [8D]



Dat de tegel, die bestaat uit cement en grind, niet te zwaar is voor uw ruggeske  :Big Grin:

----------


## luc2366

er wordt hier gezegd dat die tegel minstens 30 kg moet wegen... dan is ie toch altijd slecht voor m'n rug[V]

----------


## Bass_en_Co

> citaat:_Geplaatst door luc2366_
> 
> er wordt hier gezegd dat die tegel minstens 30 kg moet wegen... dan is ie toch altijd slecht voor m'n rug[V]



dan ben ik wel heel sterk, til er regelmatig 2 tegelijk (arbotechnisch niet goed gekeurd[ :Stick Out Tongue: ])!!

----------


## luc2366

blauwe steen van 5cm dik (ca 30 kg) weegt natuurlijk wel wat meer dan een gewone stoeptegel [8D], maar een gewone stoeptegel (30 x 30) is toch veel te klein om onder 1 technics te leggen? of leg je er 4 tegen elkaar (60 x 60)?

----------


## Bass_en_Co

> citaat:_Geplaatst door luc2366_
> 
> blauwe steen van 5cm dik (ca 30 kg) weegt natuurlijk wel wat meer dan een gewone stoeptegel [8D], maar een gewone stoeptegel (30 x 30) is toch veel te klein om onder 1 technics te leggen? of leg je er 4 tegen elkaar (60 x 60)?



Nee de tegel waar ik het over heb zijn 60 x 40 x 5 cm en daarvan neem ik er 6 mee (als het nodig is). 4 voor onder de booth en 2 voor onder de technics. [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## rene.derksen

Die stoep tegel hang aan veren, en op die stoeptegel zit een frame waar (doe)tech(t)nicsen op kunnen staan  :Wink:

----------


## luc2366

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Bass_en_Co_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door luc2366_
> ...



een stoeptegel van 60x40? die ben ik hier nog niet tegengekomen

----------


## Bass_en_Co

Niet(ik zeg tegel, geen stoeptegel), moet je eigen geschreven tekst maar eens terug lezen:

citaat:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Geplaatst door luc2366

sorry voor het ophalen van een oud topic , 
maar ben toe aan bestelling van wat "blauwe steen" 
(freefloats is geen optie, weinig DJ's waar ik voor werk willen 't proberen...)

ik weet dus al de afmetingen (60 x 40cm) en het beoogde gewicht, maar hoe dik moeten die stenen dan minimaal zijn? 3cm, 5 cm...

aan 1 zijde hard schuim of aan de 2 zijden schuim (1x noppen, 1 x hard) of onderaan tennisballen (vering) en bovenaan noppenschuim?

ik hoor 't graag

----------


## SPL audio

Leg eens een oude luidsprekermagneet onder de draaitafel, de ellimineert de axiale en bi-radiale rumble wow en flutter tot een vermaarloosbaar minimum

----------


## jadjong

> citaat:_Geplaatst door SPL audio_
> 
> Leg eens een oude luidsprekermagneet onder de draaitafel, de ellimineert de axiale en bi-radiale rumble wow en flutter tot een vermaarloosbaar minimum



Dit doe jij wel vaker? Heeft de magneet van de speaker dan geen invloed op de werking van de motor?

----------


## SPL audio

nee hoor het werkt super, doet tiesto ook vaker bij stabiele ondergronden

----------


## jadjong

> citaat:_Geplaatst door SPL audio_
> 
> nee hoor het werkt super, doet tiesto ook vaker bij stabiele ondergronden



Heb je daar ook enig bewijs van(foto's)? Want voor zover ik weet doet Tiesto niets met zijn draaitafels. De enige die er wat mee doen zijn de technici zelf en die gebruiken nogsteeds earthquakes of freefloates.

----------


## SPL audio

earthquakes zijn absoluut achterhaald, freefloates zijn te opvallend een luidsprekermagneet niet

----------


## SPL audio

iemand al geprobeert?

----------


## emiel-r

achterhaald of niet,

Wie kan mij vertellen waar ik earthquakes kan kopen? 2ehands heeft de voorkeur

groeten!!

----------

